

Tests Begin on Drugs That May Slow Aging  - davi
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/18/science/18aging.html?_r=1&hpw=&pagewanted=all

======
davi
"In 2004 Dr. Sinclair co-founded Sirtris with Christoph Westphal, a scientific
entrepreneur. Helped by growing interest in the sirtuin story, Dr. Westphal
was able to sell the company last year to GlaxoSmithKline for $720 million."

~~~
jacquesm
That's a pretty good exit for 5 years of really hard work.

It's the ultimate product too, _everybody_ needs it at some point. Whatever
the price you set they'll come.

